# Stall on Bill Starr, 5X5 bench



## orsum (Mar 4, 2008)

Guys I am in my 5th week of my program and last night I loaded 28kg on each dumbbell (54kg is my 5 rep max) and did my bench press but I only managed 2 reps the third one just would not go so I was 3 reps short of my target.

Yet last week Friday I did 3 reps with the same weight and then a further 8 reps with 20kg on each arm everything appeared ok and I was ready to go beyond my 5 rep max. The plan was set Monday same weight but now 5 reps. Monday came and bang 2 reps pushed for the third and no way did the dumbbell move so I had to put the weights down, I felt ok but I just could not move the weight. 

What disappoints me more than anything is last week 3 reps no problem, I felt I could have done the five but no I stuck to the program, three days later and 1 cardio session on Sat morning and I can not even do three reps.

I seem to think this is normal from my limited knowledge on our sport . My plan is to stay at this weight for the next week or so to see if it was just one of those things and then push on.

Any advice

orsum


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of people fail at that point in the 5x5.  Don't beat yourself up over it.

It may simply be time for you to move on to another routine.  However, if you really want to stay with the 5x5, take a week off and then try to pick up where you left off.

I give you the following caveat, however.  I made it to the beginning of week 7 and failed.  I took a week off and tried to pick-up where I left off.  It didn't happen.  I felt like crap during the first workout back and gave up.  I moved on to a new routine.

Good luck!


----------



## orsum (Mar 4, 2008)

DOMS thanks for the support.

Looking back at my records last night in the past 2 years I have progressed, I have made gains including my bench, previous max 07/08/2007 6 reps 44kg.

I did not training from Sept 07 to Jan 08 due to Tennis Elbow. 

Jan 08 I started again and did a 15/20 rep full body routine for 4 weeks with a max weight of 34kg then I moved onto the 5x5 program, so looking at the figures I have increased my max lift by 22% within 7 months of which only 3 were training and that training yielded a 22% increase thatâ??????s ok in my book.

Jan  2006  18kg
April 2006  36kg
April 2007  38kg
Aug  2007  44kg
Feb  2008  54kg
???   ????  56kg shortly

orsum will rise again Friday we will see a new PB

Roll on Friday

orsum


----------



## orsum (Mar 7, 2008)

*Blowing my own*

Guys I know I am blowing my own trumpet but it feels good to go were I have never been before, adding 2kg to my previous best means a lot to me and I feel great. 

If I concentrate next week I think 58 is doable wish me luck.

Jan 2006 18kg
April 2006 36kg
April 2007 38kg
Aug 2007 44kg
Feb 2008 54kg
7th Mar 2008 56kg New PB 6 reps

orsum rose to the challenge Friday the 7th as saw a new PB

Roll on next week Friday

BTW I think my last failure at this weight had somthing to do with missing the meal that I have about 2 hours before my training is that possible?

orsum


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2008)

One variation I have seen espoused with this program is to unload, then come back and try 3x3 for a few weeks so that you are using a higher intensity.

Remember, the body adapts to rep range (A given intensity range) faster than any other variable.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

I did the Mad Cow variant.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 8, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> One variation I have seen espoused with this program is to unload, then come back and try 3x3 for a few weeks so that you are using a higher intensity.
> 
> Remember, the body adapts to rep range (A given intensity range) faster than any other variable.



Does that mean rep ranges should changed more frequently than overall routines?  Spring break is my off week so I'm building a new routine then, so this is all good info.


----------

